# Cynotilapia Nkhata Bay Yellow Blaze



## MalawiMan24 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was hoping some people on the forum kept this afra and if so could post some pictures and information about them. Thanks :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I recommend them!

Behaviorally, I'd put them somewhere a little bit below average aggression for mbuna if that helps any. Though they seem to be a bit more boisterous than the popular cobue collection point.

Females are brownish but can have yellow dorsal fins.
Males can be stunning (see picture).


----------



## MalawiMan24 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks that information helps alot, ya I was thinking of ordering some wild ones, now im fersure gonna . Yours looks fantastic =D>


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

:drooling:


----------



## alanrichie (May 6, 2009)

Mbamba Nkhata Bay - 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYOEr6p3 ... re=related

I think the Mbamba is the nicest kind Nkhata Afra, Although they are very rare.

I have 20 F1 Fry from my Wilds.

I believe i am 1 of 3 people to have them in the UK.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

cool species. I keep them. The females are not horrible to look at. The males can vary on how much yellow they sport. Mine has minimal yellow, which is disappointing since they are f1's...Hes not fully grown up yet, so Im hoping for more yellow when he gets older...Nice coloration tho, well worth having


----------



## MalawiMan24 (Sep 15, 2010)

alanrichie your mbamba nkhata bay is great :drooling: . *** seen some of your other videos on youtube and I love your Maison Reef. thats the next fish Im gonna try to get. Thanks for all the information everyone


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Looked at the vid.....nice fish :thumb: :drooling:



> I think the Mbamba is the nicest kind Nkhata Afra


That's one confusing statement :?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

of the mbambas i'd say the mpanga rocks is is the better looking one



> That's one confusing statement


I would agree nick

mbambas aren't afras for those who are wondering why

part of the appeal of the afra (nkhata bay) is the yellow crest and dorsal, which is not present on the mbamba (nkhata bay) but is on the mbamba (mpanga rocks)


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I think Alanrichie meant the nicest kind of cynotilapia at nkhata bay. 

I have both the cynotilapia afra and sp. mbamba from nkhata bay. I have to say that they are both awesome species.

Cjacob is right that the mbamba at nkhata bay lacks the yellow crest (however they do have a yellow dorsal and they do have a blue forehead crest  ). That said, the mbamba Mpanga rocks are really stunning and I hope to keep them some day.

Now we have strayed off topic!

Malawiman, order up some C. afra (nkhata bay) and then post some pictures when you get them!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah I have the mpanga rocks mbamba, I want some nkhata bay afras, i love the yellow crest


----------



## MalawiMan24 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya I ordered them yesterday and they will be here on wednesday so Ill post some pics sometime next week


----------

